# Red Steering indicator on dash no power steering



## eddyboat (Apr 12, 2014)

I need some help. This morning i took a 65 mile drive in my 2010 CC it drove just fine like it always does but this time when i got to my location and started to reverse into my parking space the steering wheel tightened up all of a sudden then the power steering assist light came on it was red. Whenever i put the key in the ignition the steering wheel shakes and pulses like this



 . i immediately scanned it and came up with this code there were no other codes in any module. Has anyone experienced this or have a fix for it. 


Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
Control Module Part Number: 5N1 909 144 K HW: 5N1 909 148 G
Component and/or Version: J500__APA-BS KL.140 0703
Software Coding: 0000258
Work Shop Code: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3A710D8E754F9EEE70-806E
1 Fault Found:

00003 - Control Module 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 6
Reset counter: 62
Mileage: 167701 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.14.15
Time: 10:37:51

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
RPM: 0 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
(no units): 3.0
Voltage: 12.50 V


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

If the fault is internal to the rack, which is seems like, the entire rack (with integrated control module) needs to be replaced....$$$$$$


----------



## eddyboat (Apr 12, 2014)

CC'ed said:


> If the fault is internal to the rack, which is seems like, the entire rack (with integrated control module) needs to be replaced....$$$$$$


Thanks for your input. So when it happened I pulled the fuse so it does not keep pulsing like that. Every time I put the key in the ignition. After another 65 mile drive back home I put the fuse back and everything went back to normal, I know that is not the end of if it I am sure it is a pending issue and I will start preparing to replace it. Thanks again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Remember seeing almost exact same post while back. I believe replacing some steering components was solution to that problem.


----------



## eddyboat (Apr 12, 2014)

OEMplusCC said:


> Remember seeing almost exact same post while back. I believe replacing some steering components was solution to that problem.


Really, please let me know if you find it but I will also keep search or if you remember any key words in the post I can search that will be greatly appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

